# Stresstest heute Nacht 1:00Uhr bis 5:00Uhr



## alex2712 (10. August 2012)

Richtig gelesen 

Heute Nacht findet wieder ein Stresstest statt. Gestern war auch einer, der wohl nicht so gut lief, da es zu zahlreichen Loginproblemen kam.
Der Test ist anscheinend nicht für unsere Zeitzone gedacht. Wer aber sowieso schlecht schlafen kann, für den ist es sicher was 

Ich werde wohl reinschauen, wenn ich um 3-4Uhr nach Hause komme :p

Bis zum Release ist es ja auch nicht mehr lang. Gut 2 Wochen bis zum Headstart für Vorkäufer, alle anderen müssen sich noch 2 1/2 Wochen gedulden.

Gruß


----------



## fataxdream (10. August 2012)

Sauber  

Konnte gestern nur 2 Stunden spielen, scheiss Arbeit 

Freu mich richtig drauf 4 Stunden durchzu suchten 

Bin neu in der Guild Wars Szene und bin froh für den Headstart zugelassen zu sein, das Spiel ist Weltklasse ^^


----------



## alex2712 (10. August 2012)

Hehe, ja  Habe zwar auch schon vor 4 Jahren mit GW aufgehört, aber es war mein erstes "MMO" und es war einfach hammer damals!
Ohne Headstart könnt ich es nicht mehr aushalten, zocke jetzt schon seit einem Jahr N I C H T S...


----------



## fataxdream (10. August 2012)

Ne Stunde noch ;D Werden wahrscheinlich die Login Server wieder dampfen -.-


----------



## Zakuma (11. August 2012)

Und wie wars? Gabs n abschlussevent oder so? Konnte leider nicht mitspielen :/


----------



## fataxdream (11. August 2012)

Hab "nur" bis 4 gespielt, was mir leider aufgefallen ist, das nach dem 9 Dateien Patch meine Fps rate von 50 auf 40-45 gedroppt ist im gleichen Gebiet -.-´ Aber sonst wars wieder Bombe ^^ kanns kaum noch abwarten .... 25.08.2012 <3


----------



## Heretic (11. August 2012)

Die Deutschen Server waren gestern aber auch irgendwie ganzschön leer fand ich -.- Mehr Loot für mich XD


----------



## Orka45 (11. August 2012)

Zakuma schrieb:


> Und wie wars? Gabs n abschlussevent oder so? Konnte leider nicht mitspielen :/


 abschlussevents gibt es doch nur bei Betas, die Stresstests dienen dazu die Server zu Prüfen.


----------



## alex2712 (16. August 2012)

Gestern war ja mal wieder ein Stresstest 

Ich hab allerdings langsam keine Motivation mehr :/
Wofür spielen wenn es eh für den Papierkorb ist? Ich warte einfach bis zum 25.


----------



## frezz3r (16. August 2012)

alex2712 schrieb:


> Gestern war ja mal wieder ein Stresstest
> 
> Ich hab allerdings langsam keine Motivation mehr :/
> Wofür spielen wenn es eh für den Papierkorb ist? Ich warte einfach bis zum 25.



Deswegen habe ich nur noch mal eine Klasse ausprobiert und nicht die Story weitergespielt, bald ist es aber so weit


----------

